

BitTorrent usage in Japan was only temporarily affected by the earthquake. - zbischof
http://aqualab.cs.northwestern.edu/blog/sendai-earthquake-japan-peers.html
Surprisingly we see that the change was rather minor, and that by about 6 hours after the earthquake, people began joining more swarms.<p>I thought people might find this interesting.
======
angus77
It was pretty amazing. I couldn't call or text anyone for quite some time
after the quake, but the internet connection was totally unaffected. I was
talking to people around the world on Facebook, and even made some phone calls
through gmail. The telcos could learn something from the ISPs.

~~~
zbischof
Yeah I was surprised by the results. After the earthquake, you see that the
number of peers stays pretty constant for about 6 hours after the quake. I'm
guessing that people had better things to do than turn BitTorrent on or off.
However, the network is still there. The day after the earthquake I was able
to email my former host family in southern Hokkaido.

I was expecting to see something more similar to what we saw in Egypt and
Libya when their Internet got shut off:

[http://aqualab.cs.northwestern.edu/blog/egypt-libya-
peers.ht...](http://aqualab.cs.northwestern.edu/blog/egypt-libya-peers.html)

